# الي تبقي شعرها ينعم صح %ويطول ويكثف قبل رمضان تتفضل



## ام ريحانه (26 مايو 2010)

هو زيت يستخلص من أجود أنواع الزيوت الهندية الاصليه المغذية والمفيدة للشعر يحتوي علي جميع الأعشاب والفيتامينات المقوية للشعرهنا سوف يتحققى حلمك بشعر طويل وكثيف وناعم بفترة قصيرة اقل من ثلاث شهوربإذن الله. 
فؤاده:
1-يوقف التساقط
2-ينعم الشعر
3-يعطي الشعر القوه واللمعان
4-يطول الشعر في وقت قياسي
5-يكثر الشعر
6-يعالج التقصف
7-يعالج ت**ر الشعر الناتج عن الصبغات
نقى من أجود أنواع الزيوت المفيدة للاطفال يحتوي علي الفيتامينات المفيدة للشعريصلح لجميع أنواع الشعر وخاصة الشعر الخشن يقوي الشعر وينعمه ويطوله ويعطيه اللمعان مجرب مضمون كما يصلح أيضا للنساء والرجال والاطفال)طريقة الاستخدام علي العبوه--------السعر بثلاث ميه واتحده تحصلو بنفس السعر لاني مندوبه ويطلبوه مني بالهبل ويبعوه بسعر خيالي وصل الى الف ريال



لطلب للجادات 
لطلب للجادات الاتصال لنساء فقط 
0565099358
ام ريحانه الاحساء
او على الاميل[email protected].com​


----------

